# Nokia tune (Metal version) with Ibanez 7681, Lundgren M7, POD HD 500



## Souldread (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## The Reverend (Sep 24, 2011)

That's the weirdest cover of something I've ever fucking seen. Disturbing, almost.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 28, 2011)

0:35 !

I died.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Sep 28, 2011)

Disturbing indeed, but awesome as hell!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mix,drum programming and playing.Good job. 

Personally i think it was a bit boring after halfway,cause let's face it,it's the same riff for 1:11 minutes . 

Just throwing an idea:why not do a medley of the most used default nokia tunes in older nokia phones (i mean even before colour screens) ,except this one?Or even other brands too,like sony ericsson etc?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 29, 2011)

POD settings?


----------

